# Nail Forum



## BKVincy

can we have one please??


----------



## cutenss

Please


----------



## crlsweetie912

I CONCUR!


----------



## Butterfly08

4th!!!


----------



## Tamster

polishers are a separate beast in the makeup forum!


----------



## BKVincy

tamz412 said:


> polishers are a separate beast in the makeup forum!


 

I agree ......


----------



## SweetCaramel1

Pretty, pretty, please with a cherry on top


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I would looooove this!!!!! We have a lot of different topics that are going on in our one monthly thread, it's so hard to track of everything


----------



## crlsweetie912




----------



## BKVincy

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> I would looooove this!!!!! *We have a lot of different topics that are going on in our one monthly thread, it's so hard to track of everything*


 
what Lamaravilla said


----------



## Cheekychica

Add my request as well.  We definitely need one!


----------



## destine2grow

I would love this. Like Lamara said it is hard to keep up with everything. This would make it easy for me to keep up with the themes.


----------



## Cheekychica

Imagine, we could have separate threads for upcoming collections, Konad tips, Marbling, Sponging, "Meet the NFs", when did you first get into nails?, Newbie tips...the list could go on and on!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Yes, I agree.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Please..............


----------



## SimpleKomplexity

YESS We really do need one! Our threads are getting long as heck and confusing.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I want one too.


----------



## Charz

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## JayAnn0513

Please please please!!!


----------



## Dayjoy

I've been thinking this for a while and apparantly I'm not alone.  There are almost as many topics to discuss concerning nails as there are in hair or makeup.  I even see some people in this thread who aren't regular posters in the NF threads.  There must be a lot of non-posting members as well who would appreciate a separate nail forum.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Dayjoy said:


> I've been thinking this for a while and apparantly I'm not alone. There are almost as many topics to discuss concerning nails as there are in hair or makeup. I even see some people in this thread who aren't regular posters in the NF threads. There must be a lot of non-posting members as well who would appreciate a separate nail forum.


 Just look at the amount of views in the thread vs. the number of posts!  It's crazy staggering!


----------



## KarmaKarmaDarling

Pleasssseeee.


----------



## Bnster

OP just a suggestion, why don't you create a poll so the mods can visually see how many are interested in forming this new forum.


----------



## BKVincy

Dayjoy said:


> I've been thinking this for a while and apparantly I'm not alone. There are almost as many topics to discuss concerning nails as there are in hair or makeup. I even see some people in this thread who aren't regular posters in the NF threads. There must be a lot of non-posting members as well who would appreciate a separate nail forum.


 
I think so too


----------



## BKVincy

Bnster said:


> OP just a suggestion, why don't you create a poll so the mods can visually see how many are interested in forming this new forum.


 

how do I go back and do that???


----------



## crlsweetie912

^^^^^
I think you can click edit on the original post and go to the bottom and add a poll....


----------



## NessaNessa

Please!!!  This would be great!!!!


----------



## cutiebe2

im on the fence but I think it would help the cause to stop making one big NF thread with so many topics in it. The more threads there are with many replies..the more obvious the need for s separate forum IMO


----------



## BKVincy

cutiebe2 said:


> im on the fence but *I think it would help the cause to stop making one big NF thread with so many topics in it.* The more threads there are with many replies..*the more obvious the need for s separate forum IMO*


 


I dont think It will let me add a poll


----------



## truequeen06

I'd love a nail forum!  There's so much information that it's hard for people to keep track of where it is and those interested can't find it.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity

BKVincy said:


> can we have one please??


 
Click thread tools and then click add a poll. It should let you do it.


----------



## BKVincy

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Click thread tools and then click add a poll. It should let you do it.


 

nope that doesnt work either


----------



## aprils13

BKVincy, start another thread with a poll.


----------



## BKVincy

ok yall know im a little slow

I need step by step directions Im sure that Ive done a poll before I just cant seem to see how to do one today


----------



## asubeauty

I want a nail forum, too, and I can't even post pics because my stupid camera is broken.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby

good idea!


----------



## afrikurl

I would like one too. I'm a nail fanantic and i love looking a the pics but it is hard to follow the Nail fanantics thread


----------



## mjsliberiangrl

i lurk but i would also like to see this


----------



## Flavia

I lurk alot in those threads and a separate forum would be easier for us nail newbies.


----------



## Letta

PLEASE. 







May have to have a sit-in & do our nails while we wait


----------



## Bnster

BKVincy said:


> how do I go back and do that???


 
BKVincy.

*Go to THREAD TOOLS and last on the list is add polls.  You can try that.*


----------



## GeorginaSparks

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. Its cool even if its a sub-forum in Makeup. Come on MODS.


----------



## BKVincy

Bnster said:


> BKVincy.
> 
> *Go to THREAD TOOLS and last on the list is add polls.  You can try that.*




the last thing mine says is subscribed to thread


I really dont have that option maybe im not allowed to add polls


----------



## Michelle1971

Dayjoy said:


> I've been thinking this for a while and apparantly I'm not alone.  There are almost as many topics to discuss concerning nails as there are in hair or makeup.  I even see some people in this thread who aren't regular posters in the NF threads.  *There must be a lot of non-posting members as well who would appreciate a separate nail forum*.



Include me in that...I lurk in that thread 
A separate forum would be a good idea. It can be hard the follow that one big thread sometimes.


----------



## gimbap

Oooo, pretty please!


----------



## NikkiGirl

I think this would be great. A lot of times I want to ask nail care questions (not pertaining to polishing/decorating) Not that the ladies aren't super nice and willing to offer advice. But it would be great to have specific threads for specific topics.


----------



## Bnster

BKVincy said:


> the last thing mine says is subscribed to thread
> 
> I really dont have that option maybe im not allowed to add polls


 
Humm...




aprils13 said:


> BKVincy, start another thread with a poll.


 
You can do that too.



BKVincy said:


> ok yall know im a little slow
> 
> I need step by step directions Im sure that Ive done a poll before I just cant seem to see how to do one today


 
Here is a link from another recent thread on how to do a poll.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=474666


----------



## Msstarr718

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LJBFly

I would like to see one as well!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i would like to see this too.  i love nails but the nail thread is a little intimidating to me so i never post in it.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## brooklyngal73

It's more likely that this would happen instead of a totally separate nail forum. 



shockolate said:


> INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. _*Its cool even if its a sub-forum in Makeup.*_ Come on MODS.


----------



## crlsweetie912

SEEE!  Look at all the nail lurkers coming out of hiding!


----------



## BKVincy

FYI for the ladies that lurk PLEASE feel free to join or just say hi the nail thread is not exclusive


----------



## BKVincy

OK ladies you cant have polls in the Q&A thread so I guess just showing some support on having a forum created will have to suffice

thanks


----------



## truequeen06

BKVincy said:


> FYI for the ladies that lurk PLEASE feel free to join or just say hi the nail thread is not exclusive



Definitely not exclusive.  Anyone and everyone is welcome to post pics, ask questions, or just say hey


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Stopping in to add to the requests.  I really would like to have a nail forum too!!!


----------



## LisaLisa1908

I agree with having a sub-forum under makeup - that would be great.

Adding my pleas.  (Yes, with no E on the end.  LOL)


----------



## TheGlamorousLife

I Too Lurk In The Nail Forum And Tend To Get A Bit Confused With SO Much Going On

A Nail Forum Would Be Nice


----------



## MizzBrit

i like this idea!


----------



## chigrl112

Add my name to the list!!!


----------



## cutenss

I haven't changed my mind, I still want one


----------



## TyHill21

Since no one has said pretty please......... Pretty Please can NF be a separate forum

Thanks


----------



## crlsweetie912

TyHill21 said:


> Since no one has said *pretty please.........* Pretty Please can NF be a separate forum
> 
> Thanks


 I put the sad kitty eyes in here!  
No mod response yet huh?


----------



## wheezy807

Nope, no mods yet.


----------



## BKVincy

wheezy807 said:


> Nope, no mods yet.


 

will we get a yes or no??? or is no just implied by non response


----------



## cutiebe2

BKVincy said:


> will we get a yes or no??? or is no just implied by non response


not many forum ideas get a "yes" or "no" ..except that 40+ forum thread that got ugly 


I think the first ask is to entertain the idea and then the mods watch for a little while before making a decision. People have been asking for a travel forum for a while and they just got it


----------



## Butterfly08

All of these are proof that we need a separate forum.  Our threads tend to grow to 1,000 posts or more within the first 2 weeks of each month, and can be hard to follow for newbies who aren't fully addicted to polish yet.  



afrikurl said:


> I would like one too. I'm a nail fanantic and i love looking a the pics but it is hard to follow the Nail fanantics thread


 


Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i would like to see this too. i love nails but the nail thread is a little intimidating to me so i never post in it. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


 


TheGlamorousLife said:


> I Too Lurk In The Nail Forum And Tend To Get A Bit Confused With SO Much Going On
> 
> A Nail Forum Would Be Nice


----------



## kittenz

This is a great idea.  We're on round 31 fastly approaching 32.  It's obvious the NF are here to stay.  A separate forum would help us organize our thoughts(posts).  EVERY SINGLE nail post in the MU and skin forum is already directed to main thread no matter the topic/question.  There might as well be another forum were we can expand and not be so cramped in one Mega thread.

TIA


----------



## KnitChick

*YES WE NEED ONE!!!!*


----------



## Ltown

Absolutely support a nail forum!


----------



## Nenah

I vote yes! Thanks Mods!!!!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity

I just love how many replies this thead got!!! Hey lurkers!! I lurked for awhile too!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Are we gonna get one?


----------



## wheezy807

b..u..m..p..i...n..g cause we should be on top!


----------



## **SaSSy**

Yes a nail forum would be really great, the nail fanatic thread is very popular and sometimes you get lost trying to keep up.


----------



## aprils13

Another bump!


----------



## Dayjoy

crlsweetie912 said:


> Just look at the amount of views in the thread vs. the number of posts! It's crazy staggering!


 


crlsweetie912 said:


> SEEE! Look at all the nail lurkers coming out of hiding!


I knew WE loved those threads, but look at all the more "quiet" NF members coming out in support!  



truequeen06 said:


> Definitely not exclusive. Anyone and everyone is welcome to post pics, ask questions, or just say hey


Yeah!  Any time you feel like posting a pic or asking a question or even if you just want to compliment my nails , JUST DO IT!



wheezy807 said:


> Nope, no mods yet.


Where are they?  Maybe if we post a picture of Michael Jackson with his nails painted...?



SimpleKomplexity said:


> I just love how many replies this thead got!!! Hey lurkers!! I lurked for awhile too!!


I know!  It makes me .


----------



## BKVincy

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I just love how many replies this thead got!!! Hey lurkers!! I lurked for awhile too!!


 
I still lurk from time to time when life gets in the way or I just get plain ole lazy


----------



## BKVincy

Dayjoy said:


> I knew WE loved those threads, but look at all the more "quiet" NF members coming out in support!
> 
> Yeah! Any time you feel like posting a pic or asking a question or even if you just want to compliment my nails , JUST DO IT!
> 
> _*Where are they? Maybe if we post a picture of Michael Jackson with his nails painted...?*_
> 
> I know! It makes me .


 
DEAD


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

I lurk.  One of these days I am going to get brave and actually post a pic.  It is fantastically awesome the stuff y'all do.  and I am slowly getting my collection up.


----------



## Tee

I think a sub forum/forum would be an awesome idea.


----------



## brooklyngal73

Gatdamn! 





Dayjoy said:


> Where are they?  Maybe if we post a picture of Michael Jackson with his nails painted...?


----------



## BKVincy

lol I thought the shut down was from our new nail forum


----------



## crlsweetie912

BKVincy said:


> lol I thought the shut down was from our new nail forum


Mee too.


----------



## Dayjoy

belledomnik said:


> I lurk. One of these days I am going to get brave and actually post a pic. It is fantastically awesome the stuff y'all do. and I am slowly getting my collection up.


That is a really nice thing to say!  I was on the board for over a year and never posted a pic.  When I found the NF threads, THAT'S when I learned how.



BKVincy said:


> lol I thought the shut down was from our new nail forum


I thought so too!  That's why I came running over to this thread.  Not yet though.:crossfingers:


----------



## cutenss

*Just look how many of us want a nail forum *


----------



## brooklyngal73

^^^


----------



## truequeen06

cutenss I love you lol


----------



## crlsweetie912

Come on lurkers!  Come out and play!  If you love the nail threads as much as we do support us getting a nail forum!    We NEED YOU!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Nikos we know you're lurking in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Nikos we know you're lurking in here


 
Girl, where you At?  Did you Kick Us to Da' Curb?


----------



## maxineshaw

Add me to the list.  I would absolutely love a nail forum.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

We could have threads for specific colors.
Threads for specific brands.
We could start a new thread each month for themes.
A what did you buy thread for each month.
Hit & miss for each month.
Post pics of your collection and storage thread.
A lemmings thread.
An exchange/trade thread.
Konad thread.
Free hand design thread.
GLITTAH HEAUXS THREAD!!!!
A thread dedicated to feet.
A grow out your nails challenge thread.
Threads for each new collection.
Random nail and polish thoughts.
A thread just to list nail blogs.

OMGosh it's endless


----------



## Day36

I dont post much, but count me too!


----------



## NessaNessa

I would love a NF.  We NEED one.  Yes, NEED!!


----------



## Amerie123

NF lurker coming out saying that forum would be greatly appreciated .... matta' fact, i plan to start posting in the very near future.. i been into nails for a looong time now, i just barely take pics of my "masterpieces." 

but anyways, i agree a nail forum is needed. it's been going on now since '07, so it's safe to say that it's a live topic.. live enough for its own forum.


----------



## GeorginaSparks




----------



## BKVincy

SweetCaramel1 said:


> I agree with Cutenss.
> 
> Has anyone contacted the mods regarding a forum or subforum?
> 
> I'm not sure how you go about getting a new one added.  *But I believe the nail forum would get more traffic than some of the existing forums*.





YEP I AGREE


----------



## Magnolia85

Yes, we need a nail forum!!!


----------



## Butterfly08

Still want one


----------



## crlsweetie912

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Cheekychica

Has anyone pmed a mod? I want this nail forum to happen!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Cheekychica said:


> Has anyone pmed a mod? I want this nail forum to happen!


 I pm'd Allandra with an inquiry.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Nails are my new hobby! So I could sooooo use this! 

Lamara help me pleasssee so I can get started! 

#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum#Nailforum


----------



## Cheekychica

crlsweetie912 said:


> I pm'd Allandra with an inquiry.



Did you ever hear back? Maybe they're discussing it.  I really thought they were busy adding it yesterday. .......


----------



## crlsweetie912

Cheekychica said:


> Did you ever hear back? Maybe they're discussing it.  I really thought they were busy adding it yesterday. .......


 I just did it a few minutes ago.


----------



## BKVincy

Cheekychica said:


> Did you ever hear back? Maybe they're discussing it.  I really thought they were busy adding it yesterday. .......


 
ME TOO 

got myself hyped upI just KNEW that there was gonna be one


----------



## ArrrBeee

A nail forum would be great.  I love looking at the pictures and ideas.


----------



## kim

That would be nice!


----------



## vestaluv1

Just wanted to add my interest in a nail forum.
I've become just as interested in nails as hair in the last year or so and I'm someone of a nail PJ at the moment... even more so than a haircare PJ. Imagine that.
I'd LOVE to see a new nail forum/sub forum.


----------



## afrikurl

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> We could have threads for specific colors.
> Threads for specific brands.
> We could start a new thread each month for themes.
> A what did you buy thread for each month.
> Hit & miss for each month.
> Post pics of your collection and storage thread.
> A lemmings thread.
> An exchange/trade thread.
> Konad thread.
> Free hand design thread.
> GLITTAH HEAUXS THREAD!!!!
> A thread dedicated to feet.
> A grow out your nails challenge thread.
> Threads for each new collection.
> Random nail and polish thoughts.
> A thread just to list nail blogs.
> 
> OMGosh it's endless


 And vendors on where to buy nail supplies. PLEASE can we have one?


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm in support of a nail forum, I've been lurking dare I say it, in the NF thread since the beginning of 08'


----------



## Butterfly08

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm in support of a nail forum, I've been lurking dare I say it, in the NF thread since the beginning of 08'


 
Wow. Come on, testify people, testify!!!


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff

I nail forum is absolutley needed! Theres just tooo many people on here counting on these nail threads....*like me!*


----------



## cutenss

Just checking for my nail forum


----------



## crlsweetie912

PLEASE yall all the nail fanatics come out of hiding. We really need your support!  TIA!


----------



## Cheekychica

I still NEED one!


----------



## truequeen06

In our new nail forum we could also have a thread with all the deals that are going on for polish


----------



## Ltown

Please give us a nail forum, if you look into the thread we have new posting with nail arts and designs, and a new theme every week!


----------



## jovan787

Having a nail forum with sub forums will likely bring people out of lurkedom (like it did me ) to share their experiences and pictures with anonymity  which in turn may increase membership.


----------



## BKVincy

and a dupes sticky...my Opi Dim Sum Plum is exactly the same as Opi All that Razzberry we need a thread where that info can stay up...I wonder how close those colors come into comparison to Opi ate berries in the canaries im dying for that color but I dont wanna get if its too close


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Checking in to show my support!!


----------



## HoneyDew

I have been away for a while.  Come back and there is a Micheal Jackson section, but not nailcare section?!?!?  

Nail care would be BETTER!


----------



## destine2grow

I am also supporting the nail forum. This would be great. There are so many topics in nail care. They also have collections that come out just like makeup. We have different themes that we do and having our own section would be great.


----------



## maxineshaw

Today is the last day of scheduled maintenance.  Perhaps that Nail Forum will be ready later on this evening


----------



## brooklyngal73

Checking in!


----------



## *ElleB

Add me to the list of supporters!!!!!


----------



## Msstarr718

Agreed about the MJ forum and I love me some MJ. However if we can have an MJ forum , then a Nail Fanatics forum is only right


----------



## NessaNessa

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bklynbornNbred

Checking in to add my support to request!


----------



## TeddyBear

Supporter (¯`'•.¸//(*_*)\\¸.•'´¯) 

A nail polish forum would be marvelous!!


----------



## Dayjoy

A sub-forum under the Makeup and Skin Care Forum sure would be right on time.


----------



## ThePerfectScore

OH so I'm new to this... but can we have a Nail Forum thread and then have stickies with specific brands of polish like OPI, Essie, China Glaze, Sally Hansen, etc? Because it's so hard to try to organize things in terms of brand.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity

Dannng 133 replies huh?! Take that Micheal Jackson, TAKE THAT!


----------



## Butterfly08

BKVincy said:


> and a dupes sticky...my Opi Dim Sum Plum is exactly the same as Opi All that Razzberry we need a thread where that info can stay up...I wonder how close those colors come into comparison to Opi ate berries in the canaries im dying for that color but I dont wanna get if its too close


 
YES!  I HATE when I buy dupes!!! 



HoneyDew said:


> I have been away for a while. Come back and there is a Micheal Jackson section, but not nailcare section?!?!?
> 
> Nail care would be BETTER!


 
Welcome back and thanks for the support. I remember you from when I first joined the board!


----------



## arosieworld

<<Sneaks in quietly, hides in the back and begins to chant>> Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum! Nail forum!


----------



## arosieworld

I mean really! Nails and hair go together like peanut butter and jelly. We should have had one a long time ago.


----------



## arosieworld

I vote Yes  BKVincy! 



............maybe I made these all separate posts to up the number of posts or maybe I'm just loopy with insomnia....the world will never know.


----------



## brooklyngal73

Why are folx "hatin'" on poor MJ?  

Heck if we can have a SOAP OPERA forum, we sure as well can have a naill care one.


----------



## Precious_P

I'm coming out in suport!!  I'm trying to get some serious nail care tips and a forum would be the perfect place to find things rather than combing through the long threads.


----------



## aprils13

I thought we would have an answer by now.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Another vote of support.... I've been MIA over there, but I still want a forum. Please...


----------



## Dayjoy

*in the eerily calm voice of Glenn Close in _Fatal Attraction_*

WE WON'T BE IGNORED.


----------



## Cheekychica

Peeking in to see if there's been any response yet.


----------



## Phoenix14

I would like a forum as well. We promise we won't cause a lot of trouble and have drama and controversy. We just want to talk about pretty things.


----------



## Phoenix14

Cheekychica said:


> Peeking in to see if there's been any response yet.




Naaaaah. We in here feelin like the redheaded step-children of LHCF


----------



## HAIRapy

Phoenix14 said:


> Naaaaah. We in here feelin like the redheaded step-children of LHCF


More like "Flowers In The Attic" "EAT THE COOKIE MOTHER!!!"  Just kidding... 

I would also like to have a nail forum. I lurk but don't participate in the threads because they are too darn long. If we had a nail forum it would be WAAAY easier to break subjects down and when they're posted wouldn't be pushed to the back pages so fast because of the pages and pages of makeup subjects that fill the makeup forum. I like the idea of a nail forum.


----------



## BKVincy

HAIRapy said:


> More like *"Flowers In The Attic" "EAT THE COOKIE MOTHER!!!"  Just kidding... *
> 
> I would also like to have a nail forum. I lurk but don't participate in the threads because they are too darn long. If we had a nail forum it would be WAAAY easier to break subjects down and when they're posted wouldn't be pushed to the back pages so fast because of the pages and pages of makeup subjects that fill the makeup forum. I like the idea of a nail forum.


 
lol..that movie is no joke


----------



## beverly

this thread has been noted by the administrators and staff. thank you for your suggestion. no decision has been made, you will be aware if it is approved.


----------

